# لدي برامج في الهندسة الميكانيكية Pro/Engineer & Pipe Flow



## eng-samir (6 مايو 2007)

أنا مهندس مدني وتوجد لدي بعض البرامج في الهندسة الميكانيكية وشغالة مئة بالمائة وهي :

Pro/Engineer
Pipe Flow Expert
Pipe Flow 3D
Pipe Flow Advisor
Pipe Flow Wizard

فإذا كان أحد بحاجة لها فسأقوم بتحميلها إن شاء الله على ( 4Shared أو Zshare ) .


----------



## alali_abd (7 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا اريدها لو كان بالامكان وجزاك الله خير


----------



## eng-samir (7 مايو 2007)

*إليكم أول مشاركاتي هدية متواضعة برنامج Pipe Flow 3D شغال 100%*

سأبدأ ببرنامج Pipe Flow 3D والتنزيل من هذا الرابط :

http://www.4shared.com/file/15466749/e62d2e03/PipeFlow_3D.html

Pass. = www.tkne.net


----------



## TAHERGLAL (8 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم أريد هذة البرامج وجزاكم اللة خيراً


----------



## wshrr (9 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا اريدها لو كان بالامكان وجزاك الله خير


----------



## اشرف محمد محمد (9 مايو 2007)

شكرا ع البرنامج


----------



## باسل نوايسه (10 مايو 2007)

*pro/Engineer*

إذا سمحت برنامج pro/Engineer, وجزاك الله ألف خير


----------



## sleiman (10 مايو 2007)

إذا سمحت برنامج pro/Engineer, وجزاك الله ألف خير


----------



## eng-samir (11 مايو 2007)

*برنامج Pro/ENGINEER*

*برنامج** Pro/ENGINEER حجمه كبير في ثلاث اسطوانات ويتطلب وقت لتحميله وإن شاء الله عندما أجد الوقت سأقوم بتحميله .*


*وإليكم برامج الـ (** Pipe Flow ** ) كاملة على هذا الرابط :*



*http://www.4shared.com/file/15744437/1acfc2df/PipeFlow_Programs.html*


*Pass. = eng.samir*


----------



## mohamedbadawy (12 مايو 2007)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي و إن شاء الله يجزيك خيرا عن كل من ساعده البرنامج:68:


----------



## الجدى (12 مايو 2007)




----------



## ريمون عدلي (12 مايو 2007)

شكرا اخي علي الاهتمام والمجهود الجبار
شــــــــــــــكرا


----------



## غسان ميدة (14 مايو 2007)

أشكرك يا أخي على البرنامج ودعائي لك بالتوفيق


----------



## ريمون عدلي (14 مايو 2007)

شكرا لك علي المجهود الجبار لك فائق الشكر والتقدير


----------



## محمد الزدام (15 مايو 2007)

احتاج للمساعة في مادة الديناميكا الحرارية ارجو الرد سريعا


----------



## lido_cad (17 مايو 2007)

طيب لو عندك دروس تعليمية لبرنامج Pro/engineer يكون كويس جدا
وجزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## ductlator (17 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## lovea11 (18 مايو 2007)

*شكرا على هذا المجهود*

*بس انا محتاج كثر برنامج proE engineering *

*وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء*

*تحياتي*


----------



## speed99a (9 يونيو 2007)




----------



## chayirli (18 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
بارك الله فيك 
ونفعك للاسلام يااخي
اريد من فضلك برنامج Pro/engineer 
جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## الطالب2 (19 يوليو 2007)

*البحث على البرامج المفيدة*

:1: :31: انا اريدها وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الطالب2 (19 يوليو 2007)

*البحث على البرامج المفيدة*

انا اريدها وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mayhop (20 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم اخي العزيز 
انا عندي مشكلة في التنزيل 
ومجتاج الي هذة البرامج القيمة والرجاء التكرم
وتضع مكان اقامتك ان كنت عايش في مصر والرجاء سرعة الرد
او ممكنالرد علي ال***** 
mayhop_2004***********
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## eng-samir (8 أغسطس 2007)

أنتهى الرابط الأول واليكم رابط جديد :

*http://www.4shared.com/file/20547844...FPrograms.html*

Pass. = eng. samir ali


----------



## ابوذيبه (8 أغسطس 2007)

ارجوك لقد نزلت البرنامج لكن الباسورد خطأ .ارسل الباسورد الصحيح وبسرعه ارجوك


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (8 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد وليد مناصره (8 أغسطس 2007)

كيف يتم التحميل على هذا 4shared


----------



## م. مأمون (17 أغسطس 2007)

الرابط مش شغال يا جماعة و انا بحاجة لبرنامج بايب فلو ارجو المساعدة


----------



## كريم الهواري (18 أغسطس 2007)

مشكوووووووور


----------



## مهندسة مستجدة (20 أغسطس 2007)

للأسف ما رضا ينزلي البرنامج 
أتمنى تعديل الرابط


----------



## مصطفى أحمد أبومعلا (20 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم .... استاذ سامر للأسف منيش عارف انزل البرامج.... هل هي مش فري؟
دخلت على موقع "فورشير" ودحلت على قسم سوفت وير ماكان في روابط لتحميل البرنامج 
كان مكتوب انو البرامج ال"فري" موجوده فقط على موقع معين ولما فتحت الرابط طلب كلمة مرور واسم مستخدم


----------



## منار الشناوى (21 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا على اهتمامك وياريت برنامج pro/engineer لانه فعلا مهم وجزاك الله خير


----------



## eng-samir (5 سبتمبر 2007)

أنتهى الرابط للمرة الثانية وقمت بتجديده فأرجو سرعة التحميل :

الرابط الجديد :

*http://www.4shared.com/file/23317876/ac259e78/PFPrograms-4.html*

Pass. = eng. samir ali


----------



## خبير.ص (5 سبتمبر 2007)

من فضلك قم برفع البرامج الثلاثة على سنفور آخر 
فإثنين من ثلاثة لا يكن تحميلها


----------



## خبير.ص (5 سبتمبر 2007)

:76: and thanks


----------



## eng-samir (11 سبتمبر 2007)

ابوذيبه قال:


> ارجوك لقد نزلت البرنامج لكن الباسورد خطأ .ارسل الباسورد الصحيح وبسرعه ارجوك


 

الباسوورد صحيح ولسهولة الأمر أعمل نسخ ولصق .


----------



## eng-samir (11 سبتمبر 2007)

م. مأمون قال:


> الرابط مش شغال يا جماعة و انا بحاجة لبرنامج بايب فلو ارجو المساعدة


 


مش كده الواحد يقول لما يكون عاوز مساعدة .


----------



## eng-samir (11 سبتمبر 2007)

*Free *​ 
*file sharing*​ 
Forum
Feedback​Search • *Report abuse* • Upgrade your plan to premium • Sign Out ( eng.samir*********** ) 
Download P.F.Programs-4.rar​ 
Type of file:FileSize:12,159 KBPublisher:eng.samir***********


var addthis_pub = 'pmstation'; .ad1 .adHeadline {font: bold 13px Arial; text-decoration: underline; color: #0065D8;} .ad1 .adText {font: normal 12px Arial; text-decoration: none; color: #000000;} *Buy & Sell Ads*
AdBrite is the Internet's Ad Marketplace​ 
Your Ad Here​ 
This file has been stored on the publisher's virtual drive within 4shared.com online file storage. The file is shared for public access and download. Publisher is responsible for the ******* of the file.​ 
Loading file info. Please wait... *Don't like waiting?*​ 
Downloads: 14Uploaded: 2007-09-01URL:Comments: Add Last download: 2007-09-11 Download file​ 


ضغطت الآن على الرابط وانفتح لي الموقع وكما هو ظاهر اعلاه فقد تم التحميل من قبل 14 شخص منذ1-9-2007 م اي قبل عشرة ايام حتى هذه اللحظة ومن قبل تم التحميل من الرابط السابق من قِبل اكثر من مائة شخص وآخر شخص قام بالتحميل هذا اليوم الموافق 11-9-2007م .

فرجاءاً الذي تواجهه مشكلة أو مايعرف يحمّل يسأل وإن شاء الله يجد الجواب الكافي .
ومن يحتاج المساعدة يرسل إلي رسالة على الإيميل التالي :
eng.samir AT YAHOO DOT COM


----------



## ناصر مطاوع (11 سبتمبر 2007)

حاولت انزلهم لكن اللينكات مش شغالة


----------



## komar1969 (12 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng-samir (13 سبتمبر 2007)

ناصر مطاوع قال:


> حاولت انزلهم لكن اللينكات مش شغالة


 
Downloads: 17Uploaded: 2007-09-01
Last download: 2007-09-12 


كيف اللينكات بالأصح اللينك ( الرابط ) مش شغال والناس بتفتح وتحمل وتم التحميل منذ كتابة الرسالة السابقة وحتى هذه اللحظة أي في خلال يوم واحد من قِبل 3 اشخاص كما هو ظاهر أعلاه فقد قمت بفتح الموقع الآن ونسخت السطرين اعلاه ولصقتها في هذه الرسالة بدون تعديل .

ملاحظة هامة :
بعض الأحيان عند الضغط على الرابط تُفتح نافذة دعاية في نفس موقع الـ 4shared فلا تغلقها فقط اضغط على الزر العلوي في يمين الصفحة ( SKIP Advertisement ) أي تخطي أو تجاوز هذه الصفحة .
:87: 
:18: 
:82: 
:86: 
:83:


----------



## معدن نفيس (8 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## وائل-سرسم (8 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور اخي العزيز وجزاك الله الف الف خير


----------



## وائل-سرسم (8 أكتوبر 2007)

اخي العزيز
لقد قمت بتحميل برنامج Pipe Flow لكن كلمة السر لفتح الضغط لاتعمل 
ارجو المساعدة رحاءا


----------



## احمد محمد نجيب (8 أكتوبر 2007)

انا بادخل احمل من على الرابط بتظهر الرسالة دي نرجو توضيح الخطأ:84: 
The file link that you requested is not valid. Please contact link 
publisher or
*use our search engine* to find a file or folder:


----------



## احمد محمد نجيب (8 أكتوبر 2007)

انا بادخل احمل من على الرابط بتظهر الرسالة دي نرجو توضيح الخطأ:84: 
The file link that you requested is not valid. Please contact link 
publisher or
*use our search engine* to find a file or folder:


----------



## احمد محمد نجيب (8 أكتوبر 2007)

اسف وجدت الرابط الصحيح وجاري التحميل شكرااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## احمد محمد نجيب (8 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا جدا البرنامج دة رائع وممكن يفيدني بالكثير خصوصا ان انا طالب


----------



## احمد محمد نجيب (10 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور ياباش مهندس سمير انا حملتة مرة وماشتتغل واديني باحمل تاني لربما يكون في التكرار افادة


----------



## ردسىكوبر (10 يناير 2008)

من فضلك أحتاج Pipe Flow 3D urgently كاملا + password


----------



## ردسىكوبر (10 يناير 2008)

please urgently, i want Pipe Flow 3D software complete with password because the download is not working.
Thanks.


----------



## eng-samir (23 يناير 2008)

ردسىكوبر قال:


> please urgently, i want Pipe Flow 3D software complete with password because the download is not working.
> Thanks.





الرابط شغال زي الفل وأنا أجدده شهرياً :

http://www.4shared.com/file/23317876/ac259e78/PFPrograms-4.html


----------



## mayhop (5 فبراير 2008)

اشكركم اخواني علي المساعدة 
وكنت اريد البرنامج الكامل لتصميم pipeline
اوpipe2000
pipe2008
كتمل


----------



## ابو نادر2000 (5 فبراير 2008)

شكرا اخي علي الاهتمام والمجهود الجبار
شــــــــــــــكرا


----------



## tariqsamer (5 فبراير 2008)

بارك الله فيك وانا انزل البرنامج الان


----------



## ميكانيكى اسلام (6 فبراير 2008)

احتاج برنامج pro\engineer يا بشمهندس من فضلك
و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## gearbox (12 مارس 2008)

الف شكر علي البرامج


----------



## نبيه الدياب (12 مارس 2008)

الاخ الكريم صاحب الموضوع لك الشكر الجريل لكن ممكن برنامج pro engoneer الموجود لديك اي اصدار واذا كان pro engineer 3.0 ممكن تحمل الكراك للبرنامج فقط
and thank you very much


----------



## اسكتش (16 يوليو 2008)

سلام عليكم اخى الكريم
برجاء افادتى عن كيفية تحميل هذه الحزمة من البرامج مع جزيل الشكر.
وجزاكم الله خيرا.


----------



## احمدهارون (9 مايو 2010)

the link is not found , pls add again another on or update it, regards


----------



## زهران عبدالستار (12 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير ممكن باسورد للملف المضغوط


----------



## بن دحمان (27 أبريل 2011)

جزااااااااااااك الله كل خير


----------



## سامح صفى الدين (2 سبتمبر 2011)

The file link that you requested is not valid


----------



## محمد بدر القاضي (22 يونيو 2012)

Thanks


----------



## tfali (22 يونيو 2012)

برامج جدا ممتاز و الجميع اهل الاختصاص محتاجون هذه الله يبارك لا تبخل علينا بها و زد كرمك بتفعيل البرامج و الف شكر


----------



## ecc1010 (30 أكتوبر 2012)

رب اغفر لي ولوالدي، رب ارحمهما كما ربياني صغيرا عَنْ أَبِي فَرْوَةَ الأَشْجَعِيِّ رَضِيَ الله عَنْهُ، أَنَّ رَسُولَ الله صَلَّى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ لِرَجُلٍ: "إِقْرَأْ عِنْدَ مَنَامِكَ قُلْ يَا أَيُّهَا الْكَافِرُونَ فَإِنَّهَا بَرَاءَةٌ مِنَ الشِّرْكِ". أخرجه البيهقي في شعب الإيمان (2/498 ، رقم 2519). وصححه الألباني (صحيح الجامع، 1161).


----------



## ramz (16 نوفمبر 2012)

الروابط غير صالحة...... وشكرا


----------



## Abu yousif (21 ديسمبر 2012)

thanks


----------



## Alaa Ramzie (25 ديسمبر 2012)

يا اخى فضلا ممكن تعيد تحميل الملفات مرة اخرى


----------

